# Big thanks!



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

During a recent fact finding tour of CP, prior to our ( now certain ) move to Portugal, my wife and I came into contact with several ex pats who without question entertained, amused, fed and answered the many questions we fired at them.
We both would like to extend our gratitude to you all, but especially to the wonderful BIKERS and TRIKERS of Vila Nova de Poiares Paul, Ann, Ray and Madeline.
We will see you very soon.
BTW, House sold (almost) motorhome sold, proposed move early March!
Best wishes from Bob, Jane and not forgetting Diezel.


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats nice of you to Thank the people that helped 

Good luck with the move and congrats on selling your house, we too sold a house and our motorhome, must say was more upset giving up the wheels than the bricks


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

*Motorhome*



bart n caz said:


> Thats nice of you to Thank the people that helped
> 
> Good luck with the move and congrats on selling your house, we too sold a house and our motorhome, must say was more upset giving up the wheels than the bricks


Hi Bart n Caz
I know what you mean about the van, also it was going to be our home during the viewing/buying period in CP, we have now made other plans for this.
BTW i notice your website regarding sat tv, any chance i can pm you with some questions?
Regards 
Bob/Jane/Diezel


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Dennis said:


> Hi Bart n Caz
> I know what you mean about the van, also it was going to be our home during the viewing/buying period in CP, we have now made other plans for this.
> BTW i notice your website regarding sat tv, any chance i can pm you with some questions?
> Regards
> Bob/Jane/Diezel


Yes a home on wheels is a great way to look for property, but glad you have other plans!

Of course you can PM me or you can find my contact details ie: Tel number and email add on the website.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Bob and Jane 

Glad you enjoyed you stay, In August there is a biker festival spread over three days in Gois just a short ride down the N2 about 15km. If you want a link to a site where the photos of previous events can be seen i will PM you. The sites owner is the official photographer but do to the nature of his business i can't put a link on here. 

Peter

Vila Nova de Poiares

goismotoclube.net 

if you cut and paste the link above into Google search and when the result comes up click on the translate this page and it's in English or use the link below.

Góis Moto Clube


----------

